# No-deal Brexit: Portugal makes special arrangements for UK tourists



## Knollbrow (Aug 15, 2017)

From the Independent today

https://www.independent.co.uk/travel/news-and-advice/brexit-portugal-travel-no-deal-ehic-passport-check-driving-permit-licence-a8742201.html

Amid the deepening uncertainty about Brexit, Portugal has seized the initiative to entice British travellers after the UK leaves the European Union.

Turismo de Portugal's London office has announced: "Following the uncertainty and the threat of a no-deal Brexit, the Portuguese government has prepared a contingency plan to avoid, as far as possible, disruption for British travellers to our country."

After the UK leaves the EU, British passport holders will be "third-country nationals" and will not be entitled to use the fast-track queues for European Union and EEA citizens.
But the Portuguese authorities say they will set up dedicated passport control lanes for flights arriving from the UK

European Health Insurance Cards (EHICs) held by British travellers will cease to be valid after 29 March, and there is no clarity about reciprocal health-care agreements after Brexit. But UK visitors will still qualify for emergency medical treatment through the Portuguese health service regardless.

The announcement also promises "simplified requirements for UK nationals' pets".
It mentions the "possibility" that British driving licences may be recognised in Portugal. The Independent is seeking clarification on this issue

In the event of a no-deal Brexit, UK motorists are being advised to obtain one or more International Driving Permits (IDPs). If Portugal abolished the requirement unilaterally, it would benefit British travellers renting cars in the country. But anyone planning to drive to Portugal would need a 1949 version IDP for Spain, and possibly a 1968 version if they intend to drive through France.

The move may trigger similar assurances from other countries that are heavily dependent on UK tourism

—————————————-

If you already have Portuguese residency then it might be best to swap your UK driving licence for a Portuguese licence prior to 29 March - otherwise you will need to sit the Portuguese driving test

The latest advice on the (UK) Government’s website states: “If the UK leaves the EU without a deal on 29 March 2019, you will not be able to exchange your driving licence without taking another driving test.”

For the full text see:

https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...uk-citizens-driving-abroad-from-29-march-2019

Swapping a UK driving licence as an EU citizen requires a trip to your local IMT. You cannot do this through a driving school, but subsequent renewals can be processed through a driving school, or online, which might save a lot of travelling in the future.

Take with you;

UK licence
FiscalNumber
Passport
Residency certificate
'Fit to drive' medical certificate from your Portuguese GP
Proof of your address (e.g. utility bill)
IMT staff will complete the paperwork, take a digital photo and digital signature and take away your UK licence. In its place you’ll be given a piece of paper that allows you to drive until your licence arrives in the post – usually within three weeks, but this might be longer, in which case you may need to return to IMT to have your temporary licence re-stamped.

Your UK licence will be cancelled in the UK so please don’t consider lying to the UK authorities about a ‘lost’ licence as the fine is £1,000. It’s worth checking that IMT is allowing you all the vehicle classes currently shown on your UK licence as this can cause complications in the future if you have a motorbike, for example, and then discover you have lost the licence to ride it. 

Cost is €30.


----------



## rickuk (Jan 16, 2014)

Very worrying about driving licence exchange, think I may have to delay the sale of my house as there is no way I am going to move over and then have to take multipal driving tests, car, towing, motorcycle, etc. it seems strange that some non-eu licence holders can exchange theres without a test but suddenly uk holders will have to, or is it just another part of the EU's project fear


----------

